# Grilla Grills



## bssharp (Oct 12, 2017)

Does anyone use the Grilla Grill Silverbac. Looks like a nice pellet grill, but does it work??


----------



## bregent (Oct 12, 2017)

Does it work? What are you asking?


----------



## bssharp (Oct 13, 2017)

bregent said:


> Does it work? What are you asking?


I have seen a lot of pellet grills out there, but some are a lot more money. I am just looking for a dependable grill/smoker that doesn't cost a ton, but still does a good job of grilling/smoking.


----------



## rrray6 (Mar 4, 2018)

bssharp said:


> I have seen a lot of pellet grills out there, but some are a lot more money. I am just looking for a dependable grill/smoker that doesn't cost a ton, but still does a good job of grilling/smoking.



Hey BSS...you can can spend $1000-$2000 more for a pellet pooper that does basically the same thing.  If money is no object get a Mak 2 Star or step down a peg and get a Yoder YS640.  They'll both do a great job.  For the money the Grilla Grill Silverbac will do the same thing.  Double wall lower body, stainless lid, 1/2 upper shelf, comes with meat probe and the customer service is top notch.  You'll get your money's worth.  That $2000 difference will probably be masked by rubs and sauces anyway.


----------



## mgbgt (Mar 5, 2018)

I do have a Grilla Silverbac and love it. In my opinion, it's the best pellet smoker on the market right now. $699.00 delivered to your door, assembly only takes about 30 minutes. When you compare cost, construction and service if you need it, I don't think i can be beat. The owners of the company are very responsive to questions and they are offering more and more optional accessories for it. Mine has worked flawlessly so for and have had it for right at a year now.


----------



## Quibbley (Mar 5, 2018)

I have had my Silverbac for almost a year now. I have not had a single hiccup. It runs as good as today as it did when I got it. I have used it in temperatures as low as 16 degrees Fareinhiet without a problem. It doesn't seem to be a pellet hog. Build quality is pretty good. I think this is one of the best bangs for your buck available today. If I lost the smoker for any reason, I would buy another one.

As with most pellet smokers I recommend getting a pellet smoking tube to add additional smoke or to cold smoke.


----------



## loujr (Jul 3, 2018)

I've had my Silverback for 6 months and I've used it for everything from Prime Rib to Jerky. Awesome product.


----------

